# Ärger mit AMD/ATI Treiber Support wird verweigert !



## amdintel (25. März 2010)

*Ärger mit AMD/ATI Treiber Support wird verweigert !*

ich dokumentiere das hier mal kurz wie sich die Firma AMD/ATI so verfällt 
wenn man für sein 2 Jahre altes Notebook  ein Treiber Update durchführen möchte :

Zu erst anfrage bei AMD Aktuelle Treiber für mein Notebook 
es wurde das problem genannt das die 10.2 und 10.3 nicht installieren lassen
aber die 10.1  gut laufen ,

Antwort : 



> Sehr geehrter Kunde,
> 
> Ihre Serviceanfrage SR-Nr. {wurde geprÃ¼ft und aktualisiert.
> 
> ...



dort fand ich veraltete Treiber vor  1 Jahr alt .

zuerst hatte ich versucht die Neuen und aktuellen  ATI Treiber zu installieren
diese 10-3_vista32_win7_32_dd   und 10-3_vista_win7_32-64_ccc_lang2,
diese ließen sich zwar ohne Fehlermeldung installieren funktionierten aber nach den Neu booten nicht und das CC wurde scheinbar nicht installiert 

dann eindecke ich heute auf Computerbase  ATI Mobil Treiber 10.3 



> ATi Mobile Catalyst 10.3
> 24. März 2010, Changelog HD 2000/3000/4000/5000 SeriesWinVista/7




bei installieren kann dann das :   das 2. Bild zeigt das CCC Info des installiert 10.1 Treiber auf meinem 
Notebook


----------



## Herbboy (25. März 2010)

*AW: Ärger mit AMD/ATI Treiber Support wird verweigert !*

Welcher Chip is denn genau drin im Notebook? Wirklich nur ein 3100? Das wär ein Chip, bei dem irgendwas halbwegs an Spielen neues eh nicht mehr läuft, und dann kannst Du ebensogut die "alten" vom Notebookhersteller nehmen.

Und es ist in der Tat so: die Chips in den Notebooks sind oft so in das System integriert, dass die offiziellen Treiber nicht ganz laufen, und AMD kann nicht für die ganzen einzelnen Notebookmodelle jeweils noch Treiber entwickeln oder checken.


----------



## amdintel (25. März 2010)

*AW: Ärger mit AMD/ATI Treiber Support wird verweigert !*

3100 HD 
geht  nicht glaub mir ich habe alles mehrfach durch probiert
 kein Neuer Treiber läuft mehr ,
OS ist Vista 32 Home



> Und es ist in der Tat so: die Chips in den Notebooks sind oft so in das System integriert


 das ist nicht so Bild 2 ich habe da die Vers. 10.1  drauf incl CCC und Coder läuft alles 
problemlos.. sonst könnte ich ja das CC Panel nicht aufrufen .
das einzigste was da  nicht geht  und nie vorhanden war, die Over Drive OC Funktion alles 
andere ist vorhanden und funktioniert im 10.1.
ich hatte eben mal bei Nvidia vorbei geschaut ab das da auch so ist,
nein die haben einen ganz normalen Support auch für Notebooks.


----------



## Pokerclock (25. März 2010)

*AW: Ärger mit AMD/ATI Treiber Support wird verweigert !*

Was für ein Notebook hast du denn (genaue Bezeichnung mit Hersteller bitte)?


----------



## amdintel (25. März 2010)

*AW: Ärger mit AMD/ATI Treiber Support wird verweigert !*

Toshiba - Satellite L300D-13H 
http://de.computers.toshiba-europe....roadvision.session.new=Yes&PRODUCT_ID=1058834
auf der Web Seite des Herst. sind nur alte Treiber keine 10.2  
und keine 10.3.
wie es so aussieht macht AMD keine Support mehr und die Hersteller stellen diese nach 
sehr kurzer zeit dann ein , man soll sich wohl alle 2 Jahre dann ein Neues kaufen 
wenn man Neue Treiber braucht, das kann es ja irgendwie nicht sein ?


----------



## Herbboy (25. März 2010)

*AW: Ärger mit AMD/ATI Treiber Support wird verweigert !*

Wofr BRAUCHST Du denn aber bitte neue Treiber? Für SpPiele kann es ja wohl kaum sein, der Chip wäre für halbwegs aktuelle Spiele wie gesagt eh zu schlecht. Ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass Du von einem neueren Treiber irgendeinen Vorteil haben könntest, wobei ein Cat 10.1 oder 10.2 ja sogar noch sehr sehr neu IST.

AMD kann da aber nix dafür, da die Chips wie gesagt oft vom Hersteller modifiziert/anders ins System integriert werden. Da KANN ein Catalyst zwar mal klappen, muss aber nicht.


----------



## amdintel (25. März 2010)

*AW: Ärger mit AMD/ATI Treiber Support wird verweigert !*

ja ich brauch die Neuen Treiber weill  die alten einige Fehler haben   und es gibt so was das Produkt Haltungs Gesetz u.a  ein Hersteller für einen Bestimmen Zeitraum für Support Sorgen muss der Chips ist ja noch nicht alt .


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. März 2010)

*AW: Ärger mit AMD/ATI Treiber Support wird verweigert !*



amdintel schrieb:


> ja ich brauch die Neuen Treiber weill die alten einige Fehler haben und es gibt so was das Produkt Haltungs Gesetz u.a ein Hersteller für einen Bestimmen Zeitraum für Support Sorgen muss der Chips ist ja noch nicht alt .


 
Der Chipsatz ist uralt, den noch extra im ganz neuen Treiber einzubinden ist total abwegig. Das würde die neueren Modelle nur ausbremsen.
Nimm lieber einen alten Treiber, damit läuft der Chipsatz problemlos.
Ich weiß eh nicht, wie man aufm Notebook mit dem Chipsatz Probleme haben kann.
Nimm irgendeinen Catalyst von vor 2 Jahren, fertig.


----------



## amdintel (25. März 2010)

*AW: Ärger mit AMD/ATI Treiber Support wird verweigert !*

die  haben alle  Fehler, 
u.a Ext. Monitor wird oft falsch oder gar nicht erkennt 
ich hab das Gerät aber erst 2 Jahre  und Books mit diesem Chips wurden 
vor 1 bis 2 Jahren 
zahlreich verkauft , werde mich da nun an das Ct 
Magazin werden wegen dieser AMD Schweinerei

AMD müllt mich seit einigen Tagen mit Spam dicht  ohne auf die Frage Stellung einzugehen ,
ich werde nun die weitere Bearbeitung einem Fachmann übergeben,
da diese Art von Emal Kontakt eine Belästigung darstellt u.a habe ich auch 
einen Schaden  weil ich wegen der veralteten Treiber das Gerät nicht richtig nutzten 
kann und nun mir ein Neues kaufen muss das ca. 600 € kostet


----------



## Herbboy (25. März 2010)

*AW: Ärger mit AMD/ATI Treiber Support wird verweigert !*

Nochmal: das ist NICHT Sache vom AMD...    Wenn, dann wende Dich an den Notebookhersteller. Erst Recht bei solchen Dinge wie externer Monitor.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. März 2010)

*AW: Ärger mit AMD/ATI Treiber Support wird verweigert !*

Das sind Notebooks, in den OEM Technik verbaut ist.
Für deren Treiber ist der Notebookhersteller verantwortlich *NICHT* AMD.
Wende dich an den Notebookhersteller und *hör endlich auf* gegen AMD zu wettern, das kotzt mich langsam an.


----------



## amdintel (25. März 2010)

*AW: Ärger mit AMD/ATI Treiber Support wird verweigert !*

ja sehr doll das mit deinem OEM
hast du schon mal ein Notebook gesehen das man sich selber zusammen braunen kann ?
und das ist nicht ganz richtig im Info von AMD steht was den Chips und Support an geht,
das AMD dafür verantwortlich ist,
ich werde mich die Tage mal erkundigen wie weit man da mit Rechtlichen Schritten gegen AMD vorgehen kann ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. März 2010)

*AW: Ärger mit AMD/ATI Treiber Support wird verweigert !*

Mach das, verschone uns aber damit daran teilnehmen zu dürfen.


----------



## bingo88 (25. März 2010)

*AW: Ärger mit AMD/ATI Treiber Support wird verweigert !*

Auf meinem Dell (Radeon HD4570) habe ich eben ohne Probleme die Mobilversion vom Catalyst installieren können. Man lädt zuerst ein Tool runter, das prüft, ob der Hersteller des Notebooks einen neuen Treiber durch AMD/ATI erlaubt. Wenn der Hersteller das tut, lädt dieses Tool den aktuellen 10.3 Mobility Catalyst Treiber runter (!= dem normalen Catalyst!!!). Dann kommen beim Installieren nen paar Warnungen, von wegen dass AMD kein Support für die Referenztreiber bietet und man sich an den NB-Hersteller wenden solle.

Das hat den Sinn, das manche Hersteller spezielle angepasste Treiberversionen erhalten (zum Beispiel runtergetaktete HW, da die Kühllösung schwach ist). Da kannst du dir sicher vortstellen, dass AMD da kein Risiko eingehen will, wenn du dir durch den Standardtreiber dein Notebook bruzzelst 

Für meine IDT Soundkarte bekomme ich auf der IDT Seite zum Beispiel auch keine Treiber! Da bekommste nur nen Hinweis: Geh beim Hersteller gucken! Bei OEM ist das so üblich. Das hat Nvidia lange gemacht, AMD noch länger und andere Firmen veröffentlichen immer noch nichts!


----------



## mixxed_up (25. März 2010)

*AW: Ärger mit AMD/ATI Treiber Support wird verweigert !*

Also ehrlich, so blöd KANN man doch nicht sein, dass man mit seinem Notebook Chipsatz nicht klarkommt ...

Das ist eher alles nur schlechtmache von AMD! In vielen Threads schreibt AMD Intel irgendeinen Müll, von wegen 10 wichtige Tools die unter 64 Bit nicht laufen, komischerweise hat er die NIE aufgezählt, so oft man das auch geschrieben hat. Er macht STÄNDIG AMD schlecht, und schreibt dann irgendeinen Müll der sofort von anderen Usern widerlegt wird, same hier. So macht man sich hier wohl kaum Freunde ...


----------



## bingo88 (25. März 2010)

*AW: Ärger mit AMD/ATI Treiber Support wird verweigert !*

Toshiba sperrt sich gegen den Treiber: Heise Treiber-Meldung

Also wirst du offiziell von AMD nix bekommen. Belibt nur der Hersteller (meistens veraltet) oder selbst modden. Auch ne gute Möglichkeit ist, die ich bis jetzt bei mir immer genutzt hatte: Schau einfach nach neueren Modellen des Notebooks und lade dir die Treiber runter. In der Regel lassen die sich auch installieren!


----------



## amdintel (26. März 2010)

*AW: Ärger mit AMD/ATI Treiber Support wird verweigert !*

^^^   was da auch dann kommt, ein Book das  nicht AMD  verseucht ist  
Danke für das Info , AMD hat ab der Vers. 10.2 die Mobilen Books raus genommen 
        hätte ja sein können dass das nur ein versehen war und bei der 10.3 wieder
        dabei sind iss leider nicht so ...
       bei Nvidia hatte ich schon mehrfach gekuckt, da ist das überhaupt
       kein Thema und Problem  aktuelle Neue Mobil Treiber für ein halbwegs 
       noch aktuelles  Book zu bekommen .


       was  machen eigentlich die User die ein teures Gamer Notebook haben
       und 1900.2900  € bezahlt haben  ? für die ist ja der Schaden
       noch viel größer als bei mir , meins iss ein billig Teil gewesen 499 €

>>       so  vergault  AMD nun  noch seine wenigen letzten Kunden   <<


----------



## Axi (26. März 2010)

*AW: Ärger mit AMD/ATI Treiber Support wird verweigert !*



amdintel schrieb:


> ^^^   was da auch dann kommt, ein Book das  nicht AMD  verseucht ist



Was sollen bitte solche Aussagen?! 



amdintel schrieb:


> Danke für das Info , AMD hat ab der Vers. 10.2 die Mobilen Books raus genommen
> hätte ja sein können dass das nur ein versehen war und bei der 10.3 wieder
> dabei sind iss leider nicht so ...



Dafür kann AMD nichts wenn Toshiba das angebot raus nimmt. 
Nimm einfach was da ist. Wenn ein Notebook nach zwei Jahren nicht mehr Up-to-Date ist, ist das nicht sehr ausergewöhnlich. Evtl. werden einfach keine neuen Treiber mehr benötigt weil diese ok sind.
Noch dazu sagst du ja selber das du ein "billiges" Notebook für 500€ hast. Das so eins schneller nicht mehr mit Treiber versorgt wird, denke ich müsste jedem klar sein.
Hatte damals auch eine Geforce Karte gekauft gehabt. Ist jetzt auch etwa 2 Jahre her. Diese war von MSI und war zu dieser Zeit eine Unterklassenkarte. Als keine Treiber mehr für Win7 raus kamen, hat mich das auch nicht gewundert bzw ich hab mich auch nicht weiter aufgeregt.



amdintel schrieb:


> bei Nvidia hatte ich schon mehrfach gekuckt, da ist das überhaupt
> kein Thema und Problem  aktuelle Neue Mobil Treiber für ein halbwegs
> noch aktuelles  Book zu bekommen .



       Wie du oben lesen kannst, ist das auch bei Nicht-Notebookegeräte von Nvidia ein Probleme. OEM kann einfach ein anderes evtl. sogar besseres Design haben -> Die Treiber werden Herstellermäßig nicht mehr unterstützt sondern muss eben vom Vertreiber weiter gemacht werden. -> Schieb deinen Hass mal auf Toshiba 



amdintel schrieb:


> was  machen eigentlich die User die ein teures Gamer Notebook haben
> und 1900.2900  € bezahlt haben  ? für die ist ja der Schaden
> noch viel größer als bei mir , meins iss ein billig Teil gewesen 499 €


Ich vermute genau deswegen hat Toshiba so schnell auch die aktuellen Treiber eingestellt. Da hätte auch dein ach so geschütztes Intel mit Nvidia drin sein können. 
Würde ich auch nicht anders machen. Weil sich ein Kosten/Nutzen-Faktor einfach nicht mehr deckt, wenn man zu lange bei "billigen" Geräten den Support deckt. Da hält sich ein K/N-Faktor einfach viel länger wenn ich fast des doppelte Ausgeb. 



amdintel schrieb:


> >>       so  vergault  AMD nun  noch seine wenigen letzten Kunden   <<



Cool. Wasn vergaulen?!  Aber ok... Mit deinen Hassreden gegen AMD "vergaulst" du jeden Freund in diesen Forum


----------



## amdintel (26. März 2010)

*AW: Ärger mit AMD/ATI Treiber Support wird verweigert !*

sagt dir HP was ?
dafür gibt es auch keine Neuen Treiber mehr  , 
das iss nich nur  Toshiba eigentlich alle Hersteller von Notebooks ,
der dumme war mal wieder der zahlende Kunde der AMD gekauft hat .

Das widersprüchlichste an der SAche ist:
AMD wirbt dafür  die Neuen Treiber würden weniger Strom  verbrauchen 
(das ist über all Nachzulesen  wo die Neuen Treiber vor gestellt wurden )

gleichzeitig werden  auf ein mal diese  dann   nicht mehr  für 
Notebook   angeboten... hallo ?

 wie finden wir denn das ?


----------



## Pokerclock (26. März 2010)

*AW: Ärger mit AMD/ATI Treiber Support wird verweigert !*



amdintel schrieb:


> sagt dir HP was ?
> dafür gibt es auch keine Neuen Treiber mehr  ,
> das iss nich nur  Toshiba eigentlich alle Hersteller von Notebooks ,
> der dumme war mal wieder der zahlende Kunde der AMD gekauft hat .



Mir sagt HP was. Habe selbst ein HP6910p, dass dir wohl sehr gut gefallen würde. 100% Intel bis hin zur WLAN-Karte (mit Draft-N-Standard, der von Intel eingeführt wurde) > mich müsste man als Intel-Fanboy bezeichnen, wenn man die Ausstattungsliste des Notebooks sehen würde.

Ist im Nov. 2007 gekauft worden. Treiber gibt es bis heute (selbst für Windows 2000). Übrigens ist der aktuelle Intel GMA Treiber auf der HP-Seite älter, als der Ati-Treiber (Win 7 32bit).

Du bist nur beim falschen Hersteller gelandet oder hast dich für ein billiges Consumer Notebook entschieden. Dafür kann AMD nichts.


----------



## bingo88 (26. März 2010)

*AW: Ärger mit AMD/ATI Treiber Support wird verweigert !*



amdintel schrieb:


> sagt dir HP was ?
> dafür gibt es auch keine Neuen Treiber mehr  ,
> das iss nich nur  Toshiba eigentlich alle Hersteller von Notebooks ,
> der dumme war mal wieder der zahlende Kunde der AMD gekauft hat .
> ...


DELL blockt die Treiber z. B. nicht, ich konnte sie ohne Probleme installieren! Das hat überhaupt nichts mit AMD zu tun! Wenn Toshiba, Sony und Panasonic die Referenztreiber nicht wollen (aus welchem komischen Gründen auch immer), dann kann AMD nix dafür. Wie ich bereits zuvor schon einmal erwähnt habe, kann es durchaus sein, dass zu spezielle HW verbaut ist, die nicht mit Standardtakten etc. läuft, wo dann der Treiber evtl. Schäden verursachen könnte. Und dann wäre das Geschreie groß


----------



## amdintel (26. März 2010)

*AW: Ärger mit AMD/ATI Treiber Support wird verweigert !*

hää?
du hast dir einen PC bei Neckermann gekauft und willst bei Neckermann Treiber downloaden  ? z.b. 
was interessieren die Hersteller ? 
man hat ein Gerät mit einem bestimmten Chips und lädt sich die 
Treiber direkt vom Chips Hersteller runter -> das machen die meisten 
so weil die immer aktueller sind , hatte mir vor ein paar Tagen 
von Intel ein paar runter   geladen u.a. auch eine Neue Vers. vom
Turboboost für meinen PCs mit Intel Chips .. was issen daran so ungewöhnlich ?  Der Hersteller des Chips  muss die im Prinzip bereitstellen ,
die Hersteller der OEM Geräte tun das nur halbherzig und im Rahmen der 
Garantie Zeit   meistens .. 
Die Sicherheits PAchtes für dein Windows lädst du dir ja auch 
bei Microsoft runter und nicht bei Neckermann die habe die nämlich garnicht, 
das ist jetzt nur ein Beispiel .

ach göttchen jetzt habe ich auch noch eine Verwahrung erhalten weil ich was gegen AMD 
gesagt habe und  der nette Admi sich ärgert weil der selber AMD hat ,
schon mal was von Meinungsfreiheit gehört ?
Es ist mein Recht nach dem Gesetz wenn ich sehr schlechte Erfahrungen mit einem Hersteller
gemacht habe , dies auch außer zu dürfen zu mal diese ganze Sache nicht erfunden ist 
und nachprüfbar ist !


----------



## Axi (26. März 2010)

*AW: Ärger mit AMD/ATI Treiber Support wird verweigert !*



amdintel schrieb:


> hää?
> du hast dir einen PC bei Neckermann gekauft und willst bei Neckermann Treiber downloaden  ? z.b.
> was interessieren die Hersteller ?



Stimmt. Wenn Neckermann die Chips dann selber in ein System einbauen würden und diese dann ggf. runtertakten würden oder was anderes verändern, dann lönnte besagter Chiphersteller nicht mehr die Orginal Treiber nutzen. Ist einfach ein leicht abgewandeltes Produkt.



amdintel schrieb:


> man hat ein Gerät mit einem bestimmten Chips und lädt sich die
> Treiber direkt vom Chips Hersteller runter -> das machen die meisten
> so weil die immer aktueller sind , hatte mir vor ein paar Tagen
> von Intel ein paar runter   geladen u.a. auch eine Neue Vers. vom
> ...



Die Treiber müssen aber nicht immer passen. Deswegen gehn sie wie bei deinem Laptop einfach nicht mehr. Wenn die aktuellsten Treiber bei dir gehen würden, dann könnte evtl dein Laptop abrauchen da der Takt oder was weis ich zu hoch ist. Dann ständ hier nicht der Ärger mit Supportverweigerung sondern das der neue Treiber das Schlepptop zu einem schlechten Lagerfeuer umgewandelt hat. 



amdintel schrieb:


> Die Sicherheits PAchtes für dein Windows lädst du dir ja auch
> bei Microsoft runter und nicht bei Neckermann die habe die nämlich garnicht,
> das ist jetzt nur ein Beispiel .



Das liegt aber auch eher daran das da noch M$ die Finger im Spiel hat und meistens nichts am OS selber geändert wird außer ein paar Brandings. Da steht dann halt im OS hier ma Aldi und da mal Mediamarkt aber das wars.



amdintel schrieb:


> ach göttchen jetzt habe ich auch noch eine Verwahrung erhalten weil ich was gegen AMD
> gesagt habe und  der nette Admi sich ärgert weil der selber AMD hat ,
> schon mal was von Meinungsfreiheit gehört ?
> Es ist mein Recht nach dem Gesetz wenn ich sehr schlechte Erfahrungen mit einem Hersteller
> ...



Ja. Genau so wie es Gesetz ist niemanden zu beleidigen. Genauso wie Rufmord, was du auch mit dem das AMD nur Schrott macht und zu nichts zu gebrauchen ist immer und immer wieder tust.
Wenn ein DAU vor einem PC hockt, kann der PC-Hersteller nichts dafür. 
Und wenn der Vertreiber von einem Notebook den Chipsatz nach seinen Wünschen ändert und Support biedet und den dann nach einiger Zeit dann einstellt, dann kann auch der Chiphersteller nichts dafür.


----------



## bingo88 (26. März 2010)

*AW: Ärger mit AMD/ATI Treiber Support wird verweigert !*

Lies dir bitte mal bei Wikipedia durch, was OEM eigentlich bedeutet! Der echte Hersteller ist für den Produktsupport nicht verantwortlich, sondern derjenige, der das Produkt dann verkauft! Und wenn die halt keine neuen Treiber veröffentlichen (wollen), dann hast du halt Pech gehabt. Das machen auch andere Hersteller so. OEM wird dadurch nämlich auch günstiger, wenn der Hersteller keinen Support mit einkalkulieren muss.


----------



## amdintel (26. März 2010)

*AW: Ärger mit AMD/ATI Treiber Support wird verweigert !*

sagen wir es mal so 
habe jetzt den Treiber der offiziell gar nicht gibt 
von  einer Quelle die nichts mit Notebooks zu tun hat 
so weit so gut  auf legale und korrekten weg erhalten, 
das ich den  einfach so weiter gegen darf davon steht  nirgendwo was, also darf ich das nicht.
werd den speziellen Treiber  10.3 die nächsten Tage 
mal testen. 

trotzdem nicht ok  das die Allgemeinheit heute nicht
mehr an Neue Treiber so kommt für Books 
der Verweis  an die Book Hersteller ist keinem Lösung .
Ich bin mal gespannt  wie dieser ganze Treiber schlamassel weiter geht?
weiß jedenfalls aus einer  zuverlässigen Quelle
das sich einige darüber bereits  beschwert haben, 
Kunden u.a. die ein etwas älteres Gamer Book haben
wo es bei einigen Neueren Games mit den alten 
Treibern Probleme gibt .

Mein Book ist zwar kein Gamer Book  aber einige Games (u.a.SilentHunterIII , 
The Babylon Project   die nicht so hohe Anforderungen stellen laufen trotzdem, 
bei mir tritt  das Problem mit alten Treiber auf,  
das der Ext. Monitor nicht immer richtig erkannt wurde
vom  alten Treiber,  
bei meinem Neuem Netbook trat das Problem nie auf .

Kaum ein Artikel wo stolz über die Neuen Treiber berichtet wurde war zu entnehmen .. 
das Notebooks generell nicht mehr unterstützt werden
das wird noch für weitere Verwirrung sorgen ..
nur bei Heise stand das "obere Link im Posting" 
Eigentlich gehören solche Informationen zur korrekten 
Berichterstattung dazu .


----------



## amdintel (26. März 2010)

*AW: Ärger mit AMD/ATI Treiber Support wird verweigert !*

^^^dann währe Microsoft auch nicht verantwortlich ?
und wo machen wir die Produkt Aktivierung wenn man die HW selber ändert  oder sich OEM Windows kauft  ?
oder wo bekommen wir die Sicherheits und Sp Packs 
für  unser OEM Windows her das u.a. auf dem dem oder anderen PC vorinstalliert ist ... nah ?
Richtig vom Hersteller und wer ist der Hersteller von 
Windows , bestimmt nicht Firma XY und Z  und das ist
auch ganz gut so, stell dir ma vor Firma XY und Z
würde sich an Sicherheits Updates ran wagen 
was  das für ein Chaos geben würde.


----------



## bingo88 (26. März 2010)

*AW: Ärger mit AMD/ATI Treiber Support wird verweigert !*

Es gab auch schon für meine alten Notebooks keine Grafiktreiber - schon garnicht für die alten! Da hat nämlich selbst Nvidia noch keine Referenztreiber angeboten 

Und bei ner Systembuilder Version von MS gibt es z. B. auch keinen Telefonsupport, was meinst du warum die deutlich billger sind als die normalen Retailversionen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. März 2010)

*AW: Ärger mit AMD/ATI Treiber Support wird verweigert !*



amdintel schrieb:


> hää?
> du hast dir einen PC bei Neckermann gekauft und willst bei Neckermann Treiber downloaden  ? z.b.
> was interessieren die Hersteller ?


 
Öhm, Neckermann, Media Markt, Saturn, Aldi, Real, Quelle (uppss.. die sich ja pleite ) und Co. vertreiben die Geräte nur, sie stellen sie nicht her. 
Also muss man dort schauen, von dem das Notebook hergestellt wurde und jetzt echt man, Toshiba in diesem Preissegment kann man komplett vergessen, die bauen da ihren eigenen Mist rein, also kein Wunder, dass die Standardtreiber von ATI/AMD da nicht laufen. 



amdintel schrieb:


> Die Sicherheits PAchtes für dein Windows lädst du dir ja auch
> bei Microsoft runter und nicht bei Neckermann die habe die nämlich garnicht,
> das ist jetzt nur ein Beispiel .


 
Öhm, wer ist denn der Hersteller der OEM Windows Versionen? 
Immer noch Microsoft, gell? 
Also, wieso sollte Neckermann, Media Markt (nee, ich zähl nicht mehr auf ) für Updates sorgen, wenn Microsoft der Hersteller ist?



amdintel schrieb:


> ach göttchen jetzt habe ich auch noch eine Verwahrung erhalten weil ich was gegen AMD
> gesagt habe und der nette Admi sich ärgert weil der selber AMD hat ,
> schon mal was von Meinungsfreiheit gehört ?


 
Was hat das mit Meinungsfreiheit zu tun, wenn du gegen einen Hersteller angreifst, der gar nichts für dein Problem kann?
Wende dich mal an Toshiba, ist deren Problem, oder verkauf das Notebook, oder benutze mal die Toshiba Treiber, damit läuft das schon oder installiere XP drauf.

Ich hab hier auch noch ein altes Intel Notebook stehen (hergestellt von Acer). Dafür gibts leider keine Sieben Treiber, dumm gelaufen. 
Aber kritisiere ich deswegen Intel?
Nein, Intel kann nichts dafür. Acer hatte einfach keine Lust, ältere Books mit frischen Treibern zu versorgen, denn die wollen lieber ihren neuen Books verkaufen.
Und Intel Treiber laufen auf dem Book nicht, die Installationsroutine sagt, dass keine passende Hardware gefunden wurde, obwohl der Chipsatz, der drinne ist, eigentlich Sieben unterstützt, bzw. es dafür Treiber gibt, eben von Intel selbst.



amdintel schrieb:


> Es ist mein Recht nach dem Gesetz wenn ich sehr schlechte Erfahrungen mit einem Hersteller
> gemacht habe , dies auch außer zu dürfen zu mal diese ganze Sache nicht erfunden ist
> und nachprüfbar ist !


 
Ja, kannst du machen, dann aber gegen Toshiba, denn *die* sind der Hersteller. 
Beschwer dich bei denen, schick denen Mails (und hoffe, dass deine bei denen nicht durch den Spam Filter entsorgt werden). 



amdintel schrieb:


> ^^^dann währe Microsoft auch nicht verantwortlich ?
> und wo machen wir die Produkt Aktivierung wenn man die HW selber ändert oder sich OEM Windows kauft ?
> oder wo bekommen wir die Sicherheits und Sp Packs
> für unser OEM Windows her das u.a. auf dem dem oder anderen PC vorinstalliert ist ... nah ?
> ...


 
Wie oben schon gesagt, wer ist denn der Hersteller von OEM Windows Versionen?
Media Markt?
Neckermann
Saturn?
Nein, Microsoft ist der Hersteller und daher muss auch Microsoft Updates dafür anbieten.

Wie kann man nur so verbohrt und lern(begriffs)resistent sein.  

Ich hab ja nichts gegen dich, in einigen Threads bin ich auch deiner Meinung (mir fällt gerade keiner ein ), aber was du in diesem Thread abziehst, ist schon nicht mehr vorzeigbar.
Du ziehst gegen einen Prozessorhersteller in den Krieg, der überhaupt nichts für dein Problem kann und meckerst dann, dass andere User nicht deiner Meinung sind.
Wie soll man da noch deine Meinung, die du in anderen Threads vertrittst, in irgendeiner Weise respektieren können?


----------



## Axi (26. März 2010)

*AW: Ärger mit AMD/ATI Treiber Support wird verweigert !*

@ quantenslipstream:
Vorallem bei deinen letzten Absatz kann ich nur voll und ganz zustimmen. Egal in welchen Thread, AMDINTEL macht AMD buchstäblich fertig (wuhu ein Wortwitz  )



amdintel schrieb:


> sagen wir es mal so
> habe jetzt den Treiber der offiziell gar nicht gibt
> von einer Quelle die nichts mit Notebooks zu tun hat
> so weit so gut auf legale und korrekten weg erhalten,
> ...



Ok... einen Treiber dens nicht gibt und eine Quelle die nichts damit zu tun hat 
Hast jetz doch mal bei meinen Hamster angefragt oder wie? xD

Ne mal ehrlich:
Kannst du mal eine Quelle oder so angeben. Weil das würde mich jetzt schon mal intressieren.


----------



## amdintel (26. März 2010)

*AW: Ärger mit AMD/ATI Treiber Support wird verweigert !*

ich habe mir den Treiber jedenfalls runter geladen 
was kann das wohl für eine Quelle sein 
ist doch egal oder ? jedenfalls peinlich genug 
das diese nicht offiziell ist ob der läuft weiß ich noch nicht
irgendwann die tage mal an testen


----------



## bingo88 (26. März 2010)

*AW: Ärger mit AMD/ATI Treiber Support wird verweigert !*

1. Es gibt diesen Treiber! Wenn man die URL kennt, kann man den sogar direkt bei AMD runterladen. Ansonsten gibt's nur das Tool, das den Treiber nur auf nicht-gesperrten Notebooks runterlädt (mittelst der angesprochenen URL).

2. AMD hat die Hersteller gefragt, ob sie mit einer Veröffentlichung eines Referenztreibers einverstanden sind. Wenn sich einige Hersteller (Toshiba, Sony, Panasonic) dagegen aussprechen, ist das verdammt noch mal nicht das Problem von AMD!!! Du musst dich dann schon bei dem entsprechenden Hersteller beschweren und nicht über AMD maulen, weil die keinen Ärger mit den Herstellern bekommen wollen!


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. März 2010)

*AW: Ärger mit AMD/ATI Treiber Support wird verweigert !*

Eben, wenn AMD trotzdem, gegen geltene Verträge, Treiber anbietet, kündigen die großen Hersteller die Verträge und AMD kann die Produkte nicht mehr vekaufen, der finanzielle Schaden wäre sehr groß.
Geht Intel ja nicht anders.


----------



## Axi (26. März 2010)

*AW: Ärger mit AMD/ATI Treiber Support wird verweigert !*



amdintel schrieb:


> ich habe mir den Treiber jedenfalls runter geladen
> was kann das wohl für eine Quelle sein
> ist doch egal oder ? jedenfalls peinlich genug
> das diese nicht offiziell ist ob der läuft weiß ich noch nicht
> irgendwann die tage mal an testen



Nein mich würde das intressieren. Mach mal bitte darum kein so großes Geheimniss.


----------



## poiu (26. März 2010)

*AW: Ärger mit AMD/ATI Treiber Support wird verweigert !*

@quantenslipstream 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...er-support-wird-verweigert-3.html#post1667000

da kann man nur sagen Großes Dito


----------



## bingo88 (26. März 2010)

*AW: Ärger mit AMD/ATI Treiber Support wird verweigert !*



Axi schrieb:


> Nein mich würde das intressieren. Mach mal bitte darum kein so großes Geheimniss.


Ist dein NB auf der schwarzen Liste? Sonst lad dir das Tool mal runter und der lädt dir dann den Treiber.


----------



## Axi (26. März 2010)

*AW: Ärger mit AMD/ATI Treiber Support wird verweigert !*



bingo88 schrieb:


> Ist dein NB auf der schwarzen Liste? Sonst lad dir das Tool mal runter und der lädt dir dann den Treiber.



Wie meinst du auf der schwarten Liste?
Ne ich bekomm noch aktuelle Treiber  Mich würde nur intressieren woher AMDINTEL das her hat worum er jetz so ein großes Geheimniss macht.


----------



## bingo88 (26. März 2010)

*AW: Ärger mit AMD/ATI Treiber Support wird verweigert !*

Toshiba, Sony und Panasonic haben es halt abgelehnt, Refernztreiber zu unterstützen. Daher testet das AMD Tool erstmal, ob du nicht ein NB von diesen Herstellern hast. Wenn ja, dann bekommst du den Treiber nicht, ansonsten lädt er dir den ganz normal runter (du bekommst ne normale exe Datei, wie wenn du es mit nem Browser runtergeladen hättest).

Ansonsten google einfach mal: mobile catalyst 10.3 download oder so.


----------



## amdintel (26. März 2010)

*AW: Ärger mit AMD/ATI Treiber Support wird verweigert !*

^^^einige haben hier einiges missverstanden :


zum 3 x 
bislang waren alle Mobil Treiber in dem normalen Treiber enthalten, so das jeder der ein Notebook hatte,
ohne Problem Neue AMD Treiber Updates nutzten konnte, AMD hat sill und heimlich ab der Vers. 10.2 die Mobil Treiber komplett raus genommen und verweist nun neckisch  auf die Hersteller wo die Kunden statt einem Neuem Aktuellen Treiber veraltetet vorfinden 
z.t nicht ein mal welche für das Windows 7 und nicht ein mal diese Information das die Mobil Treiber komplett raus sind , hat AMD verlauten lassen sonder stattdessen mit Neuen und tollen Funktionen in den Neuen Treiber gewurben .

Das OEM Hersteller nebenbei auch Treiber bereist  stellen die aber nicht immer aktuelle sind, 
das ist schon seit dem so, seit  dem es PCs gibt, das 
mach die für Kunden die sich nicht auskennen und das 
war schon immer so und nicht erst seit gestern .

Nvidia macht das ja  auch nicht und verweigert den Kunden eines Notebooks aktuelle Treiber !


----------



## bingo88 (26. März 2010)

*AW: Ärger mit AMD/ATI Treiber Support wird verweigert !*

AMD hatte nie Mobiltreiber! Die normalen Catalyst haben keinen Grafiktreiber installiert (bei mir z. B. nur HDMI-Audio). Erst seit dem 10.3er werden auch die offiziell unterstützt. Du konntest aber die Installation mit Tools so verändern, dass die normalen Treiber auf dem Notebook liefen.

Und bei Nvidia lief das jahrelang genauso!


----------



## amdintel (27. März 2010)

*AW: Ärger mit AMD/ATI Treiber Support wird verweigert !*

viele haben hier überhaupt kein Notebook irgendwo was auf geschnappt das nicht der Tatsache entspricht :

natürlich hatte das AMD das war auch offiziell auf der 
AMD/ATI Web Seite  noch im Januar 2010 nach zu lesen,
das die Mobil VGA Treiber ab Windows Vista 
im normalen Treiber enthalten sind und nur bei Windows XP die gesondert angeboten wurden , 
die man sich da auch runter laden konnte ,
frag mal einen Redakteur eines Seriösen
PCs Magazin die sich auch mit Notebooks beschäftigten.
AMD hatte ja in einer Emal behauptet keinen Treiber Support mehr zu machen
für Notebooks 

aus mir unerklärlichen Gründen lassen sich die Neuen ATI Treiber ab der 
Vers. Nr 10.2 nicht mehr auf meinem Notebook installieren 
alle da vorigen  VGA Treiber bis einschließlich 10.1 ohne Probleme !
einen Treiber den ich heute erst zum testen bekommen habe  Vers. 10.3  Mobile , 
habe nicht noch nicht ausprobiert , soll lt. Angeben ein Beta Treiber sein ?


ich lege u.a. folgenden Beweis vor : zu setze die  Original DAtei in PDF form die auf der 
Web. Seite von AMD zu finden ist : 
quelle : Globaler Anbieter von innovativen Grafik, Prozessor und Media Lösungen | AMD
ich denke mal ich habe mehr als ausführlich genug dokumentiert


----------



## Rotax (27. März 2010)

*AW: Ärger mit AMD/ATI Treiber Support wird verweigert !*

Sagmal, kapierst du es immer noch nicht?

Für dein lumpiges Toshiba-Notebook ist auch Toshiba für die Treiber zuständig. Wenn die es nicht hinkriegen aktuelle Treiber bereitzustellen ist das denen ihre Schuld. Die ATI Mobilitiy Treiber sind nicht für dein Notebook, begründung siehe eins drüber.
*
Das versuchen ich und viele andere dir hier seit Tagen zu erklären, trotzdem stänkerst du weiter rum und lernst nichts dazu.*

Ebenfalls gibt es, wie schon erwähnt, keinen Grund dass du die neuesten Catalysts bräuchtest, oder willst du Bad Company 2 und Metro 2033 auf deiner Wurzelmühle zocken?
Wenn dein Notebook-Fehler hat gib es zurück, dafür hat man (meist 3 Jahre) Garantie.

Wer sich ein Toshiba-Notebook kauft sollte sich eh über nix wundern, die Dinger gehören zu den schlechtesten die es zu kaufen gibt.

Seit Jahren stellst du hier im Forum deine technische und rechtschreiberische Unkenntnis zur schau und lernst absolut nichts dazu.

Solche Kunden wie du können ruhig zu nvidia abwandern...

Ich bin dafür dass wenn sich das mit dir nicht bessert die Mods über eine Verwarnung nachdenken sollten, denn sowas kann ja nicht angehen.


----------



## amdintel (27. März 2010)

*AW: Ärger mit AMD/ATI Treiber Support wird verweigert !*

tolles gezüzel fällt das lesen schwer ? 
ich habe extra die sachen hoch geladen   und das hat auch nix mit Toshiba-Notebook  zu tun ist bei anderen auch nicht anderen ,kerl, 
in der tat mit Intel und Nvidia  hatte ich solchen Probleme noch niei


----------



## Pokerclock (27. März 2010)

*AW: Ärger mit AMD/ATI Treiber Support wird verweigert !*

Was hältst du mal davon mal - probeweise - eine Email an Toshiba zu schreiben bezüglich der Treiberunterstützung? 

Solltest du den Tipp ausschlagen sehe ich keinen Grund mehr den Thread offen zu lassen, da dies bis jetzt der einzige und von allen anderen vorgeschlagene Ratschlag war. Alternativen nicht in Sicht.

Wenn die es auf AMD schieben, kannst du dich bestätigt fühlen. 

Besser als hier sich weiterhin mühselig gegenseitig fertig zu machen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. März 2010)

*AW: Ärger mit AMD/ATI Treiber Support wird verweigert !*

Jetzt fangt nicht noch irgendwelche unsninnigen Streitereien an, das führt nun echt zu nichts. 

@amdintel:
Wieso fragst du denn nicht mal bei Toshiba nach und versuchst das mal zu klären, wo genau das Problem denn nun ist?
Dass man bei einem derartigen Book und dessen Preis keinen gewaltigen Treiber Support erwarten kann ist verständlich, aber trotzdem denke ich, dass Toshiba da eine Lösung anbieten kann, einfach mal nachhaken und das mit freundlichen Worten machen, damit kommt man weiter.


----------

